# Ready made motor controller needed



## Abdulwahab Hajar (Apr 26, 2016)

I need a motor controller for a brushless 3-phase DC motor. The motor boasts 15kW of power.
Motor controller should be able to withstand more than 100A.
Of course it should have a reverse function and also speed control.
Since a lot of people have experience over here, what do you guys suggest what should I get???
And it would be awesome if I could get the circuit diagrams for that motor controller as well.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

OK, a brushless DC motor. Which motor? That would help greatly with advice coming to you about what controller would work best.


----------

